# if you go into labour or waters break in mamas and papas



## XsarahGrace

they give you a £500 gift certificate, my mums friend works there and we never really needed baby stuff and she was saying that there store offers it, and so do some others.

i'm not sure the logic in it or even why but i am pretty sure i want my waters to break in there, i suppose it's a rare thing thats why they can offer it but still pretty worth it.

she said though they've not yet since she's been there had anyones waters break in store.


----------



## baby.love

*makes mental note to bounce around M&P from 37 weeks*

But seriously thats fab isnt it!


----------



## XsarahGrace

i know, i was like with £500 to spend in there you can get alsorts you want but then i suppose you have to get it after the babies born and i reckon there must be a catch on how long you can use it but then again waters break during the stages of mild contractions walk round grab what you want and tell whoever your with at the time to get it all in the queue and you can then go to hospital :) 
knowing you got loads of new stuff.


----------



## Becky

Apparently M&S offer simular or so I have heard! x


----------



## v2007

My aunties waters broke in our local ASDA, she was given a years supply of nappies. 

V XXXX


----------



## wishingonastar

i just spent an hour walking round tescos but...zilch! i've heard mothercare are good too so i might start hanging round mothercare, M&S and tescos for the next few weeks...


----------



## XsarahGrace

damn i just hope i'm out in a nice shop that does someting like that and not at home when my waters break

xx


----------



## chuck

How do they know if its your waters....anyone feeling cheeky enough to go and try it on with a squeezy bottle of water?? LOL!!

Oh lord I can see the headlines now...deranged pregnant women scamming stores linked to corrupt website...LOL


----------



## Laura--x

chuck said:


> How do they know if its your waters....anyone feeling cheeky enough to go and try it on with a squeezy bottle of water?? LOL!!
> 
> Oh lord I can see the headlines now...deranged pregnant women scamming stores linked to corrupt website...LOL

:rofl:

I heard mothercare do one too? and most supermarkets x


----------



## kimfrye661

I wish stores in America did that!! That'd be awesome! lol.


----------



## Dukechick

OMG, that's a pretty sweet deal!! I don't know if any stores around here have the same idea!?


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

B&Q do it, Tesco's, Asda, Mamas and Papas, mothercare. I tihnk alot ofd the big stores do it, its just not advertised etc. Probably to avoid fraud


----------



## orange-sox

chuck said:


> How do they know if its your waters....anyone feeling cheeky enough to go and try it on with a squeezy bottle of water?? LOL!!
> 
> Oh lord I can see the headlines now...deranged pregnant women scamming stores linked to corrupt website...LOL

I would pay one of you to try that!! Go to the back of the shop, make sure you have someone with you, splosh the water on the floor and your clothes and shout "Oh my god" then get your friend or whoever to go upto one of the store assistants all embarrased and tell them :p

:muaha:


----------



## Blondie

orange-sox said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> How do they know if its your waters....anyone feeling cheeky enough to go and try it on with a squeezy bottle of water?? LOL!!
> 
> Oh lord I can see the headlines now...deranged pregnant women scamming stores linked to corrupt website...LOL
> 
> I would pay one of you to try that!! Go to the back of the shop, make sure you have someone with you, splosh the water on the floor and your clothes and shout "Oh my god" then get your friend or whoever to go upto one of the store assistants all embarrased and tell them :p
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

Trouble is they would probably call an ambulance for you and imagine the embarrassment of having to explain to the paramedics that they haven't really gone :rofl:


----------



## orange-sox

Hmmm suppose... "Ooops, must've wet myself" :lol:


----------



## chuck

Naw decline the offer of the ambulance and call a friend/OH to pick you up...say youre having a home birth or daont be so daft this isnt TV I'm not going to give birth now it's going to be hours yet I'll walk home to get things going!


...I've clearly thought about this too much!


----------



## mrskx0x0

I think I will refuse to leave the house after 38 weeks, how would you tell someone. "Erm excuse me sir but my waters broke in the fruit and veg aisle, sorry". :rofl:


----------



## chuck

mrskx0x0 said:


> I think I will refuse to leave the house after 38 weeks, how would you tell someone. "Erm excuse me sir but my waters broke in the fruit and veg aisle, sorry". :rofl:

With complete nonchalance...grab the spottiest nerdiest looking kid you can see on work experience!!


----------



## SianMA

I think Boots do it too - but do you have to prove that you then go into labour? I'm sure lots of people would fake it if they knew!


----------



## tashyluv

haha I can just imagine loads of ready to pop mummies walking around these shops now lolll


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just hang out at the stores then lol.
My waters neve broke naturally with amber though still there at full dilation lol


----------



## lottie_2007

My waters broke at home but was just a constant trickle, on my way to hospital we called in at tesco for my hospital snacks and i thought the 'leaking' had stopped, it wasn;t until i got to hospital that i realised my jeans were soaking at the back, everyone in tesco must have thought i had wet myself, if i'd know i'd have faked some labour pains Ha!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh my god i am soooooooo doing this!! Lol. £500 voucher? Hell, i'd stuff a doll up my dress and have a fake birth in the shop for it, lol.

If you hear on the news in a few months time of a girl going into labour at mamas and papas, it's me. Just try not to look at the squeezy bottle of water in my hand.... hehe


----------



## MissCherry15

Marks and spencers give you £10 worth of chocolate xD
mamas and papas - £500 gift voucher
mothercare -£500+ of freebies.
sainsburys is supposed to give you something aswell..

i want myne to break in mothercare


----------



## nearly a mum

a few years ago a women actually had her baby in the toilets in asda

dunno what she got for it tho

am gunna go in an piss myself hahahha


----------



## tracie107

Yes this is definitely true as most major supermarkets & baby stores will offer you a supply of some sort or like M&P's will give a voucher.

Now I have moved to Canada - I will have to find out what's on offer here! Probably nothing:hissy:


----------



## NuttyJester

Why do they offer it???? I'm confused!


----------



## Zarababy1

Hahaha i was wondering WHY as well, i mean ur ur waters broke in there who would go over and say "excuse me my waters just broke can i have my 500 quid?" 
My waters went all over with charlie so maybe i'll give it ago in jan!


----------



## AP

oh no, you girls want to be in Harvey Nicks ;)

Dunno if they still do it but.....


----------



## lynzie&Bump

lol my friend told me this, last time we where in mothercare i asked but she looked at me like i had slapped her in the face and said no thats true we dont do that.

maybe its just some stores, i no where i will be on my due date lol! 

x


----------



## Stardust18

chuck said:


> How do they know if its your waters....anyone feeling cheeky enough to go and try it on with a squeezy bottle of water?? LOL!!
> 
> Oh lord I can see the headlines now...deranged pregnant women scamming stores linked to corrupt website...LOL

haha!!! That made me giggle. 
x


----------



## Stardust18

MissCherry15 said:


> Marks and spencers give you £10 worth of chocolate xD
> mamas and papas - £500 gift voucher
> mothercare -£500+ of freebies.
> sainsburys is supposed to give you something aswell..
> 
> i want myne to break in mothercare

Definately mothercare!!


----------



## charlottesma

https://business.scotsman.com/harveynichols/Brought-down-to-earth-with.2613268.jp


----------



## sammymorley

the baby r us section in toys r us do sumthin similar aswell dnt no if they give u vouchers or a gift pack wiv all the essential items u need for baby but still i wudnt complain its FREE lol


----------

